# Welches Handy hat zur Zeit die beste Kamera verbaut



## VVeisserRabe (17. Januar 2015)

Meine Frau ist voll im Instagram Fieber und will jetzt ein Smartphone mit guter Kamera.
Welche Smartphones sind da eurer Meinung nach unter den Top Ten?


----------



## S754 (17. Januar 2015)

Nokia Lumia 1020 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Eines der besten Handykameras.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. Januar 2015)

danke für die schnelle Antwort
ist das noch immer so? immerhin ist das Lumia 1020 bereits 2013 erschienen


----------



## werder96 (17. Januar 2015)

Also die z Serie von Sony hat auch recht gute Kameras


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. Januar 2015)

Ja Sonst ist wirklich top


----------



## Soulsnap (17. Januar 2015)

Die Kamera des Xperia z3 gehört zu den besten Momentan


----------



## lozux (17. Januar 2015)

Das Galaxy Alpha gehört nicht dazu!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Januar 2015)

Das iPhone 6 und das Z3 haben beide eine sehr gute Kamera.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (18. Januar 2015)

Danke für eure Hilfe, ich werde mir die vorgeschlagenen Handys mal genauer anschauen


----------



## schmiddi2106 (19. Januar 2015)

Habe seit kurzem auch das Z3 und die Kamera ist wirklich sehr gut, auch die Frontkamera.


----------



## AndreNotSure (19. Januar 2015)

Trotz 2013er Baujahr immer noch das Lumia 1020.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Januar 2015)

Als Info, egal wie gut die Kamera ist, unter Android / Windows Phone (falls es für Windows Phone überhaupt Instagram gibt?!) ist die Qualität für den Hintern. Die Bilder werden extrem komprimiert. Nur unter iOS (Iphone) ist Instagram zu gebrauchen, da dort wesentlich besser komprimiert wird, ohne sichtlichen Effekt. Unter Android entstehen starke Artefakte durch die Komprimierung. Ist auch der Grund warum ich Instagram links liegen gelassen habe. Hat mich sehr gestört und wurde bis heute nicht optimiert. 

Also lange rede kurzer Sinn, willst du schöne Bilder bei Instagram hochladen, brauchst du ein Iphone. Alle anderen nehmen sich absolut nichts in der Qualität, weil sie nach dem Hochladen eh alle aussehen als wären sie mit einem Toaster aufgenommen worden 


Quelle


----------



## VVeisserRabe (19. Januar 2015)

das große problem beim Lumia ist leider die kurze Akkulaufzeit da gibt es zwar den "Kameragriff " mit zusatz Akku, aber der macht das Teil noch größer


----------



## Atothedrian (20. Januar 2015)

VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> das große problem beim Lumia ist leider die kurze Akkulaufzeit da gibt es zwar den "Kameragriff " mit zusatz Akku, aber der macht das Teil noch größer



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Hatte das 1020 und jetzt das 930 und eine der wenigstens Sorgen die ich hab sind Akkulaufzeiten. Da jammern Freunde von mir mit Android deutlich mehr. Und die Größe macht das Handy dadurch eigentlich richtig handlich beim Fotographieren, das sollte man nicht immer nach Nachteil auslegen. 

Ich find ein dünnes Handy zum Fotographieren eigentlich eher unpraktisch. 
Lange rede gar kein Sinn ich würde das 1020 näher ins Auge fassen. Einziger Nachteil: Es beokmmen soweit ich informiert bin kein Demin Update. Das hab ich jetzt für mein 930 bekommen, die Kamera ist dadurch deutlich schneller geworden.
Instagram gibt es für Windows Phone, heißt glaub ich noch BETA funktioniert aber tadelos.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (20. Januar 2015)

in dem Test, den ich gelesen habe stand etwas von ca. 11h Akkulaufzeit bei normaler Nutzung inklusive Kamera Nutzung


----------



## DON (20. Januar 2015)

In Sachen Auflösung ist das 1020 noch immer das non plus Ultra. Ein bekannter hat das 1020 und die Bilder sind grandios.


Atothedrian schrieb:


> Lange rede gar kein Sinn ich würde das 1020 näher ins Auge fassen. Einziger Nachteil: Es bekommen soweit ich informiert bin kein Demin Update. Das hab ich jetzt für mein 930 bekommen, die Kamera ist dadurch deutlich schneller geworden.


Alle Lumias mit WP8(.1) bekommen das Denim Update. Die älteren Modelle bekommen aber nur ein abgespecktes Update der Lumia Kamera mit schnellerer Startzeit aber ohne neue Features. Nach meinen Kenntnisstand werden sogar alle Modelle ein Update auf WP10 bekommen.
Das Lumia 930 schießt auch bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen ohne Blitz sehr gute Fotos. Die Kamera hat zwar mit 20MP "nur" Halb so viele wie das 1020, dafür steckt hier eine deutlich aktuellere Technik drin.
Ich habe auf Pocketpc.ch  einen Kameravergleich zwischen Lumia 920, 930, 1020 und dem IPhone 6+ gefunden.
Leider kenne ich mich nur in dem Windows Phone Lager einigermaßen gut aus, wenn man auf eine gute Kamera setzt macht man mit den Lumia Modellen aber nichts verkehrt.


----------



## maikwars (27. Januar 2015)

Lumia 1020


----------

